# Any experience with Zivari Havanese in NJ?



## FourPaws

All looks lovely, if pricey, on the site, but I'm a nervous newbie...though rapidly trying to absorb all your terrific insights and advice on this great forum. If you have had experience with this breeder, would you send me a PM?

thanks much!


----------



## apololaceymom

Checked out her site, she does health testing, her dogs look great, and she is a small home breeder, nothing wrong with that....Health testing done and that is KEY!


----------



## tootle

Don't know this breeder but you may want to ask for copies of health testing. No hips for dam on offa.org and I couldn't find any tests on sire. The offa link to the dam is for another dog. Maybe she just hasn't submitted test results to OFA but it's worth asking to see the test results for hips, cardiac, patellas and annual CERF Some folks don't care about the testing. However, you can get a puppy whose sire and dam have been health tested for the same price (and sometimes less) that the ones without the testing.


----------



## Laurief

I have not heard of them before, but their site looks pretty good, I agree that I would ask for the copies of the health testing on the specific damm & sire - they may have been tested, but the results may not have been posted. 

You indicate that they are pricey - I did not see what they charge? what do they charge for a pup??


----------



## serialportme

Hi - any additional information on this breeder? Last post was about a year ago. Any other information on GREAT breeders in the NJ area?


----------

